# What is your biggest pet peeve when it comes to other people's hair?



## Aprill (Aug 18, 2007)

When you look at someone's hair, what is the thing in someone's hairstyle that is absolutely horrible!!!

I personally hate the mullet. I see women with mullets all the time and wonder why?


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 18, 2007)

bleached blonde hair with 2 inches or more of dark roots. If you're not going to keep up with touching up the roots don't bleach it in the first place!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *velvet_tears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bleached blonde hair with 2 inches or more of dark roots. If you're not going to keep up with touching up the roots don't bleach it in the first place! amen, sister


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

I get so sick of the "soccer" mom cut that I see all over the place. It's like the same hairstyle on everyone around where I live, and it is so borringgg! I just want to tell people they should be more original, and get what suits THEM, not others, ya know?!?! Now if it really does suit them, well fine...I just think too many people try too hard to look like everyone else.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

I dunno . . . I don't like mullets that's for sure!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree about mullets. I've seen people with lower back length hair, and their hair at the top is like an inch long...it's awful.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 19, 2007)

Highlights, they are sooooo cheezy and always always ALWAYS look so fake and terrible


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 19, 2007)

mullet is one. hehe...and i hate it when people's hair is greasy.


----------



## macface (Aug 19, 2007)

I hate super crunchy hair with alot of hairspray.


----------



## han (Aug 19, 2007)

i dislike bleach blonde fried hair, theres nothing attractive about it, i can deal with mullets and soccer moms cuts as long as its healthy


----------



## arphsfriend (Aug 19, 2007)

1.Hair thar looks as if the person just left the shower and did not bother to style it at all. 2.badly dyed or bleached hair. If you're going to do it do it with some care!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

I hate when people have long hair but it's really damaged and thin. It's lik..."Wow your piece of hair is really long???"


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 19, 2007)

egad on the roots as well!!!!

also, my coworker has the WORST hair in history- everything about it is hideously wrong- bad cut (wispy babydoll bangs with a single layer neck length cut- she has a HUGE forehead and footballer neck), and even worse color- it's this crimsony pink red with bad blonde highlights only in the front, from the front she looks like a candy cane, from the back, she looks like she has a head wound and blood is pouring out the top of her head. it is the worst hair in the world of hair. and to make it much worse, she PAYS someone to do this to her.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif egad on the roots as well!!!!also, my coworker has the WORST hair in history- everything about it is hideously wrong- bad cut (wispy babydoll bangs with a single layer neck length cut- she has a HUGE forehead and footballer neck), and even worse color- it's this crimsony pink red with bad blonde highlights only in the front, from the front she looks like a candy cane, from the back, she looks like she has a head wound and blood is pouring out the top of her head. it is the worst hair in the world of hair. and to make it much worse, she PAYS someone to do this to her.

lmao! you're too funny! that sounds bad, I hope she doesn't pay them a lot.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 19, 2007)

you have no idea how bad it is! i wont post a picture because thats cruel, but its so bad, that i actually think less of her because you cant be all that sane to have lost that much judgement. THATS how bad of hair it is, that looking at it makes me think less of her as a sane person. thats a TERRIBLE admission, but an honest to god one.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 19, 2007)

Hahaha, mullets are funny.

But, I hate GREASY hair.


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate when people have long hair but it's really damaged and thin. It's lik..."Wow your piece of hair is really long???" lol!!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you have no idea how bad it is! i wont post a picture because thats cruel, but its so bad, that i actually think less of her because you cant be all that sane to have lost that much judgement. THATS how bad of hair it is, that looking at it makes me think less of her as a sane person. thats a TERRIBLE admission, but an honest to god one. Wow lol that must be really really bad.
I agree with everyone else on the mullets, the greasy hair, the bleach white blonde if its not touched up. It also bugs me this one girl I know she has her hair white blonde but shes had it like that so long and she bleaches it so often the ends are from far away visibly fried so in a way its beautiful and hideous at the same time...

I also have realized that some girls with straight hair that I know do that "pomp" thing with their bangs and it REALLY doesnt suit them because the rest of their hair is all flat. If your gonna do a hairstyle, do the whole thing not just half!!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 20, 2007)

i hate crunchy curls!! ewwwww.


----------



## NatalieRose (Aug 20, 2007)

crispy flat-ironed hair with the little broken hairs that stick straight up...it looks yucky and weird.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *velvet_tears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bleached blonde hair with 2 inches or more of dark roots. If you're not going to keep up with touching up the roots don't bleach it in the first place! ditto!


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 20, 2007)

i hate it when people dye their hair but dont style it at all. its like saying you have the time to color your hair but you cant run a straightener through your hair.


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 20, 2007)

My peet peeve is seeing beautiful hair--of all types and colors--on someone else's head instead of mine!


----------



## Nox (Aug 20, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve is when the person who tells me to cut off my hard-earned hair and donate it has the worst, unkempt hair ever.


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 20, 2007)

definately the mullet =P


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate when chicks wear weaves and you can see the tracks, I can't stand mullets &amp; overly processed blond, with jet black roots.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate when people with curly hair brush their hair!!!


----------



## piningislove (Aug 20, 2007)

i hate it when you can see almost every colour of the rainbow on their head!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Aug 21, 2007)

Not so much hairstyle for me but rather when people have _really_ dirty, oily hair and when you walk behind them.....


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 21, 2007)

hmm i think mine would also be the mullet and alot of men here are dying there hais in patches, if they have dark hair they dye a bit with blonde and then they spike only that bit, weird, and also the greasy look. alot of Lebanese men here tend to wear the mullet now and also have the designs shaved into their head. bad!!!

Im one of thos who dont do my hair after a shower, i throw it up into a messy bun, look respectable if ppl come to the house, i also do this when my hair is dry, but do it so it looks good!!

I also do the mousse thing, scrunch it when wet and let dry, but it still has movement lol


----------



## KristinB (Aug 21, 2007)

Mullets and people with thin long hair. This lady at work has super thin fine blond hair that is 2 inches below her shoulder and it is scaggly looking and she never brushes it. I just want to hold her down, trim 2 inches, and a run a brush though it.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 21, 2007)

mohawks, and steps.

idk why but they just really gross me out...

especially when the mohawk is not styled than it is just like a flock of seagulls hair do


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mohawks, and steps.idk why but they just really gross me out...

especially when the mohawk is not styled than it is just like a flock of seagulls hair do

hahaha, poor maverickAttachment 35587


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 21, 2007)

tsk tsk....I hate..I hate unkempt hair...I dont know..Well I guess strategically unkempt hair has some sort of sex appeal to it..but when its unkempt because you dont care...just wear a scarf, you know? Save people the trouble of having to look at your hair and wincing.


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 21, 2007)

Non-crunchy fuzzy curls... I just wanna thro some gel and mousse on it!! I like the wet look sorry





Extensions- when hair is so short and extenstions so long that it looks like mullet. or starts to look like dreads a la britney with her nasty black weave.

Non natural colored hair..Why??! This looks like crap everytime Ive seen it.

Emo hair. ugly as hell....dont understand the trend at all.

Bleached highlights with no toner or nothin (i unfortunatly had this crap then I found a real hairdresser)


----------



## Karren (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like anyone that has an unkept, greasy, blonde with black roots, mullet is toast around here!! Mullets are the regional haircut around here.. and always made fun of.. There's a spoof on the raock station called "Mullet Talk".

I dislike dirty, unkept hair.. Or stypes that don't fit the face.. My son has really curly hair and it's fairly long.. Was fairly long... He cut it into a mohawk at band camp.. Looks like a native american warrior sheep.. Lol

Karren


----------



## honestrinh637 (Aug 21, 2007)

fried blonde hair


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 21, 2007)

Besides the mullet...

My worst pet peeve is when women have their hair so long... past their ass! Don't they realize how unhealthy it is!?!?!?!? I have NEVER seen healthy hair that is that long. These girls think their hair is so wonderful because it is so long and it is always frizzy and dead!! UGHGHGHHGHGHHHHH HORRIBLE!! I get mad just thinking about it! lol


----------



## JeepsterJuice (Aug 22, 2007)

Stringy, greasy hair grosses me out!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha, poor maverickAttachment 35587

No way! Babies with mohawks are the cutest!

You know, I've never seen a mullet in person...only in movies.


----------



## kjc1993 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate it when guys have long hair cause usually they don't wash it too often and it just looks awful...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 3, 2007)

Oily, stringy hair.


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate seeing those girls who look like they went out of their way to make their hair worse than if they had just showered and slept in it. Especially people with curly hair that brush out the curls when it's dry and turn it into a great frizz puff. Just a little mousse after the shower is all it takes to make them look good. GAH


----------



## Nicholyse (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a lot... crispy curls, deep fried hair, "Mall bangs", you know the HUGE 80's bangs and the rest of the hair is long and flat, when women cut all their hair off when they have kids... I guess this could be the soccer mom cut. I hate stacked haircuts with bunches of flips and spikes in the back.. bleh.


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm guilty... I have "soccer mom hair"...


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 5, 2007)

mullet


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2007)

my dentist is becoming bald and he has dandruffs. i so want to offer him a shampoo.

and the oily, straight curtain like hair (lol but sometimes it really look like that !).


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 5, 2007)

What is soccer mom hair? Is that kinda mushroom looking?

I can't stand greasy hair. This girl at work used to have greasy hair all the time. One day she was coming towards me, she must have been reading my face/mind because the next few days it was all chopped off and it hasn't been greasy since.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 5, 2007)

The soccer mom cut


----------



## nursie (Sep 6, 2007)

down here in the south, i still run across people with that old 'rat tail' in the back (sometimes it's super long reaching down to their mid back, like its been growing since the early 80's when so many people down here had them...men and women both)..so that annoys me

and also annoying, and disgusting to me is not a look, but that oily unwashed hair smell....someone can just walk by and they leave that stinky smell in the air behind them YUK! go shampoo!


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mohawks, and steps.idk why but they just really gross me out...

especially when the mohawk is not styled than it is just like a flock of seagulls hair do

OMG, what's a step? I must know!

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha, poor maverickAttachment 35587

Aww, mohawks are cute on kids. ( I do feel sorry for the ones that have mullets tho)
***We need a poll

My answer is - The combover! and if you MUST have a combover, do not ride in a convertible or on a rollercoaster!


----------



## Rubiez (Sep 7, 2007)

Brown hair with funky color streaks. Granted if it's done right, it could look pretty cool, but I see some girls/women who probably does it at home and it looks so tacky. Brown does NOT work well with "funky" colors. Maybe it's just me...

Another one is black hair with badly done streaking/bleaching job. My friend had this hair...she was in denial for a while...thank god she finally snapped out of it.

Brown hair with funky color streaks. Granted if it's done right, it could look pretty cool, but I see some girls/women who probably does it at home and it looks so tacky. Brown does NOT work well with "funky" colors. Maybe it's just me...

Another one is black hair with badly done streaking/bleaching job. My friend had this hair...she was in denial for a while...thank god she finally snapped out of it.


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NatalieRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif crispy flat-ironed hair with the little broken hairs that stick straight up...it looks yucky and weird. Can someone tell me what is the best product for course hair to make it shiny.I have so many products, but maybe there is a magic cure I do not know about yet.

Thanks,

Sheilarose


----------



## BearsFan30 (Sep 8, 2007)

Big frizz balls for sure... although mullets aren't far behind.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Super gelled and crunchy hair! Or greasy hair...dandruff and grease together makes me gag...


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jhjodec9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate it when people dye their hair but dont style it at all. its like saying you have the time to color your hair but you cant run a straightener through your hair. i've been guilty of that




i hate when people have greased up hair and hav a bunch of scrunchis....afor a tiny pony-tail that's almost non-existent

like if your hair is that shirt don't try to put it in a ponytail! and then use like every scrunchie you own!!!


----------



## Morrigan... (Sep 24, 2007)

I honestly can't see extremely light/bleached hair with almost black roots.

And also I have to agree, I hate people with very long hair that is incredibly thin and obviously ruined.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 25, 2007)

Mullets

Hair that looks like a birds nest-full of hairspray

Greasy hair


----------



## gwaihir (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with all on mullets. Also have pet peeves against highlights resembling zebra stripes. Oh and some of those strange emo-ish hairstyles around at the moment are a bit off.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Besides the mullet... My worst pet peeve is when women have their hair so long... past their ass! Don't they realize how unhealthy it is!?!?!?!? I have NEVER seen healthy hair that is that long. These girls think their hair is so wonderful because it is so long and it is always frizzy and dead!! UGHGHGHHGHGHHHHH HORRIBLE!! I get mad just thinking about it! lol

my hair is down to my ass crack, i'm just curious why you say its unhealthy? anyway i dont like curly hair, cause i have naturally curly hair!! LOL!!!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 25, 2007)

Comb overs, mullets, rat tails and dirty hair are the worse.


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate it when women dye their hair blonde or auburn and their eyebrows are a dark black brown. It looks so unnatural. I also hate it when women color their hair a shade that doesn't go with their skin tone. I also hate it when women have all gray hair and they wear it long. It looks like hell.


----------



## bellatrix (Sep 25, 2007)

Poker straight, flat hair. Dull. Boring. Lifeless. Ugly.

Bleach blonde hair with 2+ inches of roots. A liiittle root can look quite good but not inches.

Super long, unstyled hair. Boring.

Hair extensions. Tacky.

Blonde hair with black underneath.

Rat tails in the back. You know, shaved head with that little trail of hair where your head meets your neck at the back? Ugh.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 26, 2007)

-Skunk highlight. Like, you're naturally brunette but wanted to throw in some thick ass blonde highlights.

-Emo hair all in the face like woah.

-Chola hair. Wearing hella scrunchies and hairsprayed the eff out.

-Greasy hair! Omg, especially with baby oil. Eww. Makes me gag thinking about it.

-Splitting your bangs in two and putting them to the side. Reminds me of Jr. High.

-I call this the Mexican Soccer cut on men: everything is a buzz cut EXCEPT for a big of hair in the front that is made flopped down or spiked up. Usually dyed blonde. Wtf?

-Cornrows. It's a style reserved for few men like Omarion. But for white girls to start wearing it.... no.

-Hair with no body/volume. Flat hair is okay, but I'm speaking about the ones who get no trims and the hair looks dead and frizzy. Eesh.

-Spiky hair on boys. And if dyed blonde... omg!

Bleh.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate the soccer cuts too Celly! I think it's gross when guys dye their hair. It looks weird and fake. David Beckham looks ok though


----------



## Estrelinha (Sep 27, 2007)

fake fringes


----------



## Goddess_Medea (Sep 27, 2007)

I have so many. Guys with long hair that don't keep it up. Don't get me wrong I love long hair on guys, I just hate it when it's greasy and knotted. The lassy hair, that's hair dyed in layers so it looks like dog hair. The chunky kelly clarkson streaks....AHHHH! I could go on but it's getting to me XD


----------



## TacoChel (Sep 27, 2007)

Mullets, though I do like reverse mullets when done properly.

When a girls tracks are showing.

When a girl tries to put her hair into a ponytail... even though she has no hair to fit into a ponytail...

Dirty fro's. I love the look, but please...make sure there's no lint in there.

Thats all I can think of right now



.


----------



## aieshxgrl (Sep 27, 2007)

greasy highlighted hair thats been highlighted so much that the ends are crispy looking


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL! I live in Louisiana and I see mullets ALL the time! Beehives are popular here as well. LOL it is not 1950!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Sep 27, 2007)

Overprocessed hair of any kind.

Neon colors (no one on earth was born with lime green hair).

Frizzy straight hair with pin straight bangs. Flat iron the whole head.

Visible tracks.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate beach blonde hair with black roots and I hate mullets for sure!!


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

Really blond hair with dark roots...


----------



## ANILEIJA (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate bleached hair, that looks yellow. Usually accompanied by some massive dark roots.

Bleh.


----------



## TylerRenee (Oct 5, 2007)

i hate when you can see their roots really bad

or when they bleach their hair but leave their eyebrows like black

i also hate when they get hair extensions that are way too long so you can really tell that they are fake.


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Highlights, they are sooooo cheezy 
and always always ALWAYS look so fake and terrible

Hi-lights are not always meant to look natural, it depends on what sort of look you are after

frizzy dry straw like hair and of course the combover


----------



## kristinaah (Oct 24, 2007)

Obvious extensions! I see it all the time here. Extensions can look SO nice when done properly, but if not ...


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like when they have major split ends !

Originally Posted by *TylerRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate when you can see their roots really bador when they bleach their hair but leave their eyebrows like black

i also hate when they get hair extensions that are way too long so you can really tell that they are fake.

I totally agree with you


----------



## srkpenguins (Oct 26, 2007)

Hair that is waaaaaaaaaay too long. And if it's not even nice hair and it's way too long, that is even worse!


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

greasy hair, frizzzzzzyyy hair, bleech blonde hair and those damn jerry curls! I dunno how anyones hair can naturally look that curly.And my all time BIGGEST PET PEEVE, WHEN EXTENSIONS SHOW CUZ UR EXTENSIONS ARE STRAIGHT AT THE BOTTOM AND YOUR REAL HAIR CURVES AT THE BOTTOM!! Thats happened to me and i want to kill myself, u can tell that im wearing extensions when that happens, but u can only tell if u have extensions yourself or know some1 who wears em. But I only wear mine on special occasions or if im having a bad hair day in general.


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

i dont like people with unhealthy hair. ends are just burned up and they so many styling products in there hair.

or dyed hair thats all gone and dry.


----------



## chan (Nov 22, 2007)

-Greasy stringy hair

-"See-through" ends

- Ponytails pulled so tight that the hairline recedes.


----------



## fenderxbunni (Nov 22, 2007)

i hate when people have super strait one length hair that has no volume whatsoever. Ehh like hippie hair basically. Some people can pull it off and look good, but you need a certain face and others its like RAH get layers


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

regrowth!

and oily greasy hair (like they haven't washed it in ages).


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 22, 2007)

I personally hate bleached blonde hair with 2 inches of dark roots makes me sick!! Also dark hair with just random blonde highlights put everywhere looks tacky!!

Greasy hair also


----------



## Tamara V (Nov 22, 2007)

*Prefacing this with: As a hairstylist, I am annoyed with people that come in and want me to continue a previous cut or color on obviously fried hair. Stop processing your hair if it is so far gone. I lose clients when I tell them there isn't anything good I can do to your hair but to cut it short.*


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 30, 2007)

The badly bleached hair. There is a right way to go lighter but all too often I see the yellow blondes and the fried platinums. A lot of gals don't realize the extra work it takes to keep bleached/colored hair healthy so those are usually the kind I end up seeing that look fried and split.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 30, 2007)

reading the responses and man..you people are like vicious!! Lol






I've been guilty of the overly bleached blonde hair! When my hair grew out..and you could see a few inches of dark roots , i don't think there is anything awful about that...actually looked better than when went all blonde.

but yea..my biggest pet peeve? hrm...when women completely shave their heads..such as britney spears or sinead o'connor. It's not hot, and how do you know if they are just crazy to shave their head or they are losing their hair due to chemo? Nothing more embarrassing than saying to a chemo patient, love the britney look, babe!


----------



## misery-mis (Dec 1, 2007)

greasy hair


----------



## hunnipot (Dec 1, 2007)

loose with tonnes of mousse placking it down.


----------



## natralcurlydiva (Dec 22, 2007)

unhealthy hair


----------



## selene (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you look at someone's hair, what is the thing in someone's hairstyle that is absolutely horrible!!!I personally hate the mullet. I see women with mullets all the time and wonder why?

Haha! That is BAD!
I hate it when I see women styling/puffing their hair up to the point it looks like a freakin' Q-Tip gone wild on their head, and they THINK this actually looks good??


----------



## kissedbyfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Besides the mullet... My worst pet peeve is when women have their hair so long... past their ass! Don't they realize how unhealthy it is!?!?!?!? I have NEVER seen healthy hair that is that long. These girls think their hair is so wonderful because it is so long and it is always frizzy and dead!! UGHGHGHHGHGHHHHH HORRIBLE!! I get mad just thinking about it! lol

Hate to say it but it's likely my hair is healthier than most people you'll meet and my hair is nearing the area where the thighs and butt meet. It's completely virgin and I treat it like gold. I can see where you'd get this impression as it's rare you ever see long hair that looks good but believe me, it's out there. People with long hair hoping for health tend to take much better care of it than most.
That being said, I simply don't like over processed hair that seems to follow the same mold as everyone else (soccer mom). My main pet peeve is EMO hair though. I can't stand that entire style.


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 31, 2007)

one of the ladies i work with has a mullet. and another lady i used to work with had brown hair with a hugeee grey stripe where her natural hair color was growing in. it was awful!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate when a girl has platinum blonde on top and jet black or super dark brown on the bottom. It's called PROGRESSION! Go light blonde to medium blonde to brown. Or black hair with platinum streaks. The best hair color is something that looks natural, or has complimenting colors!


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2007)

Greasy, unwashed, frizzy, unbrushed hair!


----------



## mariascreek (Jan 1, 2008)

i hate bleach blonde, and general blonde hair on people who don't take care of it or when it does not match their skin tone at all.


----------



## glowstick (Jan 2, 2008)

I just hate when you can tell someone hasnt showered and their hair is so greasy its seperating. It freaks me out.

I also hate when girls come to school with wet hair and let it dry. It looks ****ing terrible.


----------



## MindySue (Jan 5, 2008)

.


----------



## nikkurs (Jan 6, 2008)

i've got quite a list

- clip in extensions that aren't your hair color, AND you can see the clips on the head because they're placed too high up

- stick straight flat ironed hair with bangs so straight they go OUT instead of DOWN

- also flat ironed hair that isn't ironed on the bottom so when they seperate it in the back you can see the curls underneath

- people with beautiful curly hair who straighten it EVERY DAY!

- wet hair with gobs of hairspray in it

- someone gets a cute hairstyle, styles it the first day they wear it, then it's just limp until they get a new one

- streakey bleached highlights

that's pretty much it hahaha.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/sanjaya.jpg
.

LOL!!!

I have plenty!

1. Flat-ironed hair with hella split ends and breakage on top of the head! Girls in my school do this, and it's because they straighten their hair with no product or anything EVERY DAY! Is it NOT obvious that you should take a break?!

2. Oily, 1-length hair. When it's all stringy I honestly feel sick.

3. Bad bad bad dye jobs (unnatural fire-engine red, maroon, purple, white blond) that are FRIZZY!

4. 2-tone hair... Top half is blonde, underneath is dark brown. Think Brandi from A Shot at Love.

Sorry if that was mean LOL! I just wonder if some people realize it doesn't look good!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 6, 2008)

I have issues with bad extensions! Is it that hard to make the track discreet?


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't understand how some people can live with hair in their face. A lot of the Emo and "Scene" hair cuts are like that and I just think its really bad idea for teenagers to have hair plastered onto their face. All that hair and product against their faces just aggravates their skin and gives them more acne, but they feel the need to have the hair there to cover it up. Its a vicious cycle


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 7, 2008)

Frizzy hair drives me crazy....because there's no need for it! There are too many products out there that can tame that! There's a girl at work who's notorious for it. Everytime I see her I want to pin her down and put a flat iron to her head.


----------



## Xuity (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks God mullets are not mostly seem around here, but, people use to dye their hair blond no matter if it suits them or not. It's awful.


----------



## Lonelle (Jan 9, 2008)

Virgin hair. Booooooooring!


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 11, 2008)

Greasy hair...yuck


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang, some of you people are harsh! lol.

I naturally have blonde hair and very dark eyebrows. People tell me to lighten my eyebrows, but I like myself exactly the way I am, thanks! It's the way God made me!

And, as far as blonde hair with black or dark brown underneath...I don't have that done personally, but I don't mind it. Obviously, it's intentional. And obviously, it's not meant to be natural. I don't think it looks bad.

I'm not down with mullets, though. lol.


----------



## Lozi (Jan 13, 2008)

I see a lot of Asian guys who have this hair cut...not sure what it's called, it's almost a mohawk but not; the middle is long-ish and gelled back while the sides of the head are either shaved or cut very close to the scalp. I think it looks so ugly...

Also bad and unnaturally colored self-hair dye jobs that are different shades in different places of the hair, and in the bad way. It's like tye-dyed hair. I think they musta used Kool Aid to do it or something, I dunno why it's so bad...cuz I did like firetruck red before and it was really awesome..


----------



## beautyforashes (Jan 13, 2008)

Anything that looks ridicuously stupid, but ABSOLUTELY when someone tries to salvage dead hair. Tip: If you have broken, split ends, please just cut the hair!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 17, 2008)

i hate when people curl their hair and then spray it with so much hair spray it looks hard



and i hate when people get those horrible cheap hair extentions so you can see their natural hair then it just STOPS and theres a big bunch of longer, obviously fake, hair just hanging out of the bottom! they'd look better if they just ditched the extentions!!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way! Babies with mohawks are the cutest!
You know, I've never seen a mullet in person...only in movies.

honey, you need to come to kentucky!!!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## sue23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I hate it when people have NO HAIR and then try to put it in a pony tail and have like three stands that have split ends sticking straight up in the sky.

Just take care of your three strands of dry hair and stop trying to style it.

And stop trying to wear your hair blonde or bright red when you know good and well that it is wrong and doesn't look right


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2008)

An old or poor track weave, done with glue and lifting at the roots so that you see the natural textured hair underneath.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2008)

Ugh I hate mullets and greasy hair!


----------



## lolly (Jul 4, 2008)

Crazy hair colours that are not perfectly kept. They HAVE to be done well or not at all.

Yes, people with lovely curls who straighten the living daylights out of them!

Grease is the word.

I hate that harsh line where some haircuts end. I hhhaaate it.


----------



## starli (Jul 4, 2008)

Fried hair that is desperately in need of a cut...regardless of color, texture, or cleanliness. if it's long and the ends are all split..cut it off!


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a guy in my town who rocks the mullet hard. He takes care of it. He loves it. He styles it. He highlights it. He's had it for YEARS. What's even worse - His Wife has a matching mullet! But I must say... they are the nicest mullets I have ever seen!

Originally Posted by *Xexuxa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand how some people can live with hair in their face. A lot of the Emo and "Scene" hair cuts are like that and I just think its really bad idea for teenagers to have hair plastered onto their face. All that hair and product against their faces just aggravates their skin and gives them more acne, but they feel the need to have the hair there to cover it up. Its a vicious cycle



Agreed. I don't have anything against it per say (except when I am talking to someone and I can't make eye contact through all that hair!)... but it would DRIVE ME NUTS to have the hair on my face.


----------



## esha (Jul 4, 2008)

- Girls that straighten their hair but still have kinks in it

- Girls that have straight hair but try to put as much mouse and gel their hair takes to "scrunch it" and it ends up looking like the hair is running away from their head

- Fried hair that STILL gets straightened.. you may think you're hiding your damaged hair but you're just damaging your roots as well

- and of course the usual that's been stated, mullets, greasy hair, smelly hair etc..


----------



## rocksinger007 (Jul 4, 2008)

mullets are definitely my number 1 peeve and they're everywhere around here where I live....

hairstylists they have horrible hair and then tell me that I need to cut my hair short...it's like, I have naturally wavy hair so my hair never looks super shiny like it would on someone that has naturally straight hair...if you don't believe me you should read Paula Begoun's book "don't go shopping for hair-care products without me"

note: when I straighten my hair (which is rare for me) it looks really shiny



)


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2008)

You all would LOVE this lady here in town. She dies her she mullet a Ronald McDonald shade or orange and it's literally a buzz cut for the business up front and the party goes down to her bra strap in the back. She's rocking it... NOT!

My pet peeve involves my mil. She wears a wedge with a weightline and has very thin hair. I know she can't help it but when I see her bald spot I'm like bring me the rat tail comb we'll hide that baby.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 7, 2008)

80's hair, like Madonna, with all the frizz and the hairspray, it's been 20 years people!


----------

